# What I'm Scared Of At The Moment....



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

So, I was in my local GW store and noticed a couple guys talking about how they did a battle with CSM using 10 Terminators in the mix. 

Now, I haven't played in a while and am getting back into 40K, I think my list is fairly balanced and figured at any point at most I may face 5 Terminators but 10? 

Its scary and intimadating. Even though I know its just a deterance to have all my shots focused on them but I don't know what to do about it. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

honestly, 10 aint too much of a worry. Its when you hit DW and large point apoc forces that you start to worry. I had 30 terminators in one army at some point for apocalypse, and something like 10/15 for a standard list.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

It really depends on what you're playing.
If you have the big guns to take them down in one hit, do so.
If you need to get into CC to tank them, then do it.
Termies are just fat space marines in the end, with better weapons.
They die like the rest.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I actually faced a Chaos list today with 10 Termies and a Termie lord attached. The unit that managed to kill 7 of them oddly enough was a 5 man scout squad with a heavy bolter and 4 bolters. I was astounded that they messed up the termies while my vindicator only killed 1.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i faced 15! space marine terminators one time.....but my daemon prince and bloodthirster showed them whos boss:grin:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

All right guys Terminators are no big deal. I took out 15 termie's in one turn. How you ask? Try 45 shots from a lootas squad, a Deff Dread, and 12 burna boyz. Power weapons are the bane of Terminators. Keep your fire focused one them and they'll fall. You can only roll so many 2+ saves. Not to mention the same game I took out abaddon with the same Loota squad. I caused 11 saves which finished him off with only 2 wounds.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I know what you mean if your a returning player from back in like 3rd edition when a 5 man terminator squad could tear through your whole army. Now days terminators are not as hard to kill as they use to be. I also pour a lot of fire power into them and make them roll tons of armor saves. 

You can try to ignore them or stay away from them or you could send a low points squad at them to tie them up for a few rounds while you position your guns to kill them. I loved grots for this job as 100 point unit of grots would tie up a big nasty unit of terminators sometimes for the whole game and occasionally wiping out the terminator squad.


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Termies are baaaad. The idea of shooting lots of fire power into them sometimes works and you might take a few down but they will eventually catch you and in cc all those power fists cause some real pain, nasty stuff.

I prefer the power weapon approach. It also helps if you can charge in on these guys. The extra attack you get is better then them having that extra power fist attack back at you.

Did I mention that I like scarabs... not good for charging termies...


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Termies are baaaad. The idea of shooting lots of fire power into them sometimes works and you might take a few down but they will eventually catch you and in cc all those power fists cause some real pain, nasty stuff.

I prefer the power weapon approach. It also helps if you can charge in on these guys. The extra attack you get is better then them having that extra power fist attack back at you.

Did I mention that I like scarabs... not good for charging termies...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The thing about terminators is that while they're certainly very good, they're also very expensive. For every one Terminator, there could be two or three Space Marines, depending on the army. Even another Space Marine army can bring Terminators down through weight of numbers. Yeah, it'll hurt, but they only have to roll five ones over the course of a ton of armor saves to bring the squad down. Heavy bolters are my catch-all solution for anything that I need to eliminate in the game, really... even if it won't pierce the armor, if you make somebody roll enough, they'll fail. I've killed three terminators more times than I can count with a single volley from a heavy bolter. Obviously, if you've got plasma or melta weapons, those are preferable, but sometimes, you've got to work with what you've got. 

Independent characters are a great way to handle terminators, as well. Most characters can pack a power sword, at the bare minimum, and without exception, they'll hit before the terminators do. A single Chaplain with a bolt pistol, crozius, and terminator honours can slap a Terminator squad silly before they even have a chance to swing.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

Broadside suits will make quick work of termies. if you have the firing lane on them. my other strategy with them is to take a crisis suit team as a lure and have them chase the crisis suits while i hop away from their charge.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Vorian, it depends... you playing Iggies like your profile suggests?
In general (since I don't know for sure what you're going to be using against them,) terminators die most reliably to three things:

- Ranged saturation (preferably S4); just make 'em take a million armor saves.
- Rapid firing a good amount of plasma or other AP2
- Close combat attacks that ignore armor saves; the type depends on what sort of termies you're facing. PF space marine termies die to S4 CC power weapon attacks and PW CSM termies die to I5 CC power weapon attacks.

Do you have any cheapo bait squads to keep 'em busy? If so, use them.
You could also hit 'em with two squads of laser-lanced rough riders. There shouldn't be too awful much left of 'em afterwards, at which point blasting them should be no problem... that and those two squads together still cost less than the terminators at full strength, lol.


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

nightbringer.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

hehehe in a game with my friend his vindicator landed on my terminators and didn't kill any while My whirlwind landed on his and killed 4!! 

One shot high strength weapons will do the job but wil do it slowly. you'de be taking out one model a time and that's not certain.... Best bet is a lot of shots.... Heavy bolters or missile launcher squads work well. I've killed more terminators with frags than with kraks. fact


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea, any power wep could kill regular termies (with pf) but some unlucky SOB will eventually get FC'ed by 10 Lighting CLaws weilding termies, with attatched Lighting Claws Chappy (or maybe a less roided up version of that). So, how do you beat termies if you are forced to fight them on their terms?

I had a 5 man vet squad with chappy kick the crap out of a DP, they assaulted, took off 2 wounds, lost the BP&CCW guys, then power fisted the last wound, if he couldnt take an assault from vets, he wont be able to take one from termies.

I had 4 HB's half a 7 man CSM terie squad, then those same vets slapped the surviving three (once again, I assaulted, not visa-versa)

so pw's work if used on your terms.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Solution?

Banshees.

"Well let me attack first and BAM! Roll like twenty invul saves"

Or just play orks with a hidden powerklaw.

I've never found terminators especially intimidating, but I know if I want them to sit on something I'll slap mark of tzeentch and send them in a direction.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

let em charge then send the rough riders in...
oh sorry how many points was that?


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Morgal said:


> let em charge then send the rough riders in...
> oh sorry how many points was that?


Dude I know, I was thinking the exact same thing, lmao!!
I ALWAYS take riders when playing with iggies.. they're such a slap in the face sometimes.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

Leman Russ Demolisher, lascan and plasma side sponsors. Works just fine.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

There are plenty of good suggestions for handling Terminators in this thread so I wont add my two cents because it's already been said. I just want to say, Watch out for Grey Knight Terminators. The Shrouding rule makes it a little hard to target them at range and Grey Knight Hero's have access to Sacred Incense which reduces the initiative of all chaos models involved in an assault with him by -1. And +2 strength power weapons are no joke when taken with their comparatively high initiative. If you're playing traitor Guard your opponent will probably consider them (rightly in my opinion) Chaos Forces. I would suggest Demolisher Cannons. By the time they are in range, the shrouding won't likely help them and they still only have a 5+ inv. save which they are bound to fail if you cause enough wounds. Not to mention the fact that Grey Knight Hero's, lacking the ability to have Adamantine Mantels, are susceptible to instant death. Capitalise on the few weaknesses they do have.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I tried the shooting approach with ten termies but due to 7 of the squad surviving and it being a black templar squad my friend told me about how he could now move d6 towards the closest enemy getting him closer to my poor fire warriors.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

SM are OPed


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grey Knights are good here - Full squad of ten, 2 Psycannons, and fire at them, then charge. They're strong enough to hold their own, and will either tie up the teminators from hitting the more valuable things (Devestators, Assault Troops, Tacticals).

Techmarines, with 4 Hevy Bolter Servitors are handy.

If you have Imperial Guard, the Veterans are your favourites. Heavy Bolter/Lascannon, and three Plasma guns.

If playing Apocalypse, and use Inquisitor Lord Coteaz's retinue, 15 gun servitors are your best friend. 

Terminators are more of a distraction for less experienced players IMO. If they spend 2 turns dedicated to wiping them out, your Chapter Master/Commander, and Assault squads can close, while devestators take out the targets which prove troublesome.


----------

